# Ulthwe Elfdar



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

Guardian









Death Jester









Shadowseer









Farseer









I'll post more pictures when I stop blowing up rockets in Kerbal Space Program.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Crisp, clean, and superb highlights! first pics a bit blurry but the rest more than make up for it! well done, cant wait to see more


----------



## Wathier (May 1, 2011)

They look really nice! When I look at an army I often think: Would they look good in a videogame? If the awnser is yes then its painted nicely!

Would yours look good in a video game?

Yes!


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

As promised, I stopped making spaceships explode 



















Please note, that none of these minis are currently "finished". I still have several things to finish, and the Wave Serpent is still in its infancy.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Hello TerranRaida,

Your models are looking great, I can't so much for a critique as they are not finished yet. Hurry up and finish one already


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

I have model ADD, and will work on one, get almost done, and then start a new one.

Right now i am painting my Cryx units for Warmachine


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

So i was able to take more pictures, sorry for the lack of posting, the bug hasn't bit me to paint, damn you, real life!

Old school WIP Fire Prism









WIP Wave Serpent









WIP Harlequins









Almost finished War Walker - i DO need to go to eBay and buy a left canopy and window, as they where not included in the trade


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I agree with DoE. Finish them!~ Good progress though.


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

I know, I know, i have terrible model ADD. Instead of finishing what I have half painted, I started a squad of Dark Reapers...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Your shadowseer is looking great mate, your almost done with her, just knock it out and you will be happy you did, trust!


----------

